# Mazzer ROYAL another Refurb and Mod



## nige2000 (Aug 5, 2017)

hi this is still a work in progress.....

so i will add as i go along

so far i've dismantled it and sanded it down with 320-600 grit paper to prep for primer for 2 pack paint

that was left over from a tractor respray which will be David Brown Orchid

its had two coats of primer and one coat of colour that ive substantial dripping on so will have to be resanded and respayed with more care

see photos below



























































































the intention is to add a funnel doserless mod, funnel has not arrived yet but i couldn't help but get stuck in

im also asking for thoughts on adding a portafilter switch to turn the grinder on when the portafilter is under the chute/funnel and pressing against the switch..

so any advice or recommended parts wiring advice etc is very welcome?


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

Sorry no advice, but having used such a switch at a friend's house it is a very welcome addition. Good luck with the refurb, it's looking great so far!


----------



## ncrc51 (Mar 14, 2018)

Cool project. There are literally thousands of momentary push button switches listed on Ebay US. I'd assume plenty of listings for UK/EU just look at size and rating to be sure it's what you want. Could be wired to work independently of or with the existing switch. Hope this helps.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

think you would be better with fitting a dedicated timer - getting the right weight out of a Royal will need a timer like this

https://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=6&products_id=297

they are often fitted with three switches 1 for 7g one for 14g and a run switch- each is adjustable via the timer, also get a set of titanium coated burrs 151B - about £40 on flea bay

there are guides on here as to the fitting just search for Auber timer mod


----------



## nige2000 (Aug 5, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> think you would be better with fitting a dedicated timer - getting the right weight out of a Royal will need a timer like this
> 
> https://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=6&products_id=297
> 
> ...


this looks pretty neat






Mazzer Major Fitted With Auberins Timer from Patrick Savage on Vimeo.

however im happy enough go manual for now

40£ for 151b ti burrs i must have got taken for a ride..... 75 euro delivered for standard 151b

https://www.cafe-kultur.com/products/mazzer-o-83-mm-mazzer-oem-burrs-mahlscheiben

ive ordered some switches from ebay to see what their like (next month:clock


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

They come and go on ebay for £40 there were some on this week but they have gone

-the 151B is better suited than the 151A which people often fit but doubles the grind time,

You might want to put out a wanted message on the sale thread for 151B Ti burrs and send the others back - the main thing about mazzer burrs is making sure they are originals and then when fitting have a go at aligning and shimming them with tin foil if needed


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Always better to cut the casing BEFORE spraying! 151b are the best for the royal and getting them from jenns at cafekultur means you are getting genuine. You can get to ones cheap sometimes but ordinarily they are £130


----------



## nige2000 (Aug 5, 2017)

Cant say im having much fun with the color spraying, though its almost getting to be almost acceptable looking

heres the colour anyhow


----------



## nige2000 (Aug 5, 2017)

ok im leaving the paint at this,


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Nice finish


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Looking good!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

That paint finish looks good.

(Do you fancy respraying a BMX?)


----------



## martinierius (Sep 28, 2014)

Cool, it reminds me of a storm trooper.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

martinierius said:


> Cool, it reminds me of a storm trooper.


LOL an imperial grinder class


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Its looking good and I like the colour

I would be tempted to follow this through with this train of thought with the following sticker personalised to say MAZZER or ROYAL https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PERSONALISED-Star-Wars-Storm-Trooper-Water-Bottle-VINYL-TRANSFER-Sticker/173425783928?hash=item2860fb7478:g:1cIAAOSwjS9a8zFN


----------



## nige2000 (Aug 5, 2017)

thanks for the compliments guys

finish isn't super perfect, however you would need to be looking at it very closely to see anything not 100%

the paint was over 5 years old, it wasnt setting as fast as it should (taking two days to be sanding ready), and im a bit out of spraying practice

i probably spayed it with colour 5 times and did lots of sanding

anyway ended up using more hardener and thinners than intstructed to get an acceptable finish

in hindsight i wish i got new paint

the colour is white

but not like a storm trooper white

its got a bit of grey and/or cream colour in it

still waiting on funnel, burrs, switch etc


----------



## tonerei (Aug 3, 2017)

It is a bit garish looking I will make sure I am wearing sunglasses when I call later in the week


----------



## nige2000 (Aug 5, 2017)

Right started into dress rehearsal and functional testing


----------



## nige2000 (Aug 5, 2017)

More


----------



## nige2000 (Aug 5, 2017)

More


----------



## nige2000 (Aug 5, 2017)

More


----------



## nige2000 (Aug 5, 2017)

More


----------



## nige2000 (Aug 5, 2017)

More


----------



## nige2000 (Aug 5, 2017)

Have to mention I obviously damaged the threads on the big nut for the burr chamber taking the motor out of the chassis took me about two hours to rectify

Luckily I had taps with the correct thread

Otherwise I was done for as it wouldn't screw on


----------



## nige2000 (Aug 5, 2017)

Has anyone ever fitted a weigh scales to a grinder

Something you could just sit the filter basket on?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

nige2000 said:


> Has anyone ever fitted a weigh scales to a grinder
> 
> Something you could just sit the filter basket on?


Shouldn't be too dificult. I currently sit a ramekin on scales sitting on another ramekin to grind into on my mignon.

Fabricating a shelf for the scale that replaces the portafilter support & some kind of stand for the portafilter to sit level on the scales shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## nige2000 (Aug 5, 2017)

Maybe something this on some sort of mounting

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32843393749.html?aff_trace_key=482b87756cb64eeb87a98d9fcd632deb-1526325098065-06779-2u6jmaU&aff_short_key=2u6jmaU&aff_platform=msite


----------



## nige2000 (Aug 5, 2017)

Pic


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I tried this with scales mounted on the grinder - didn't work out well due to a bit of vibration. Mounted separately might but a royal chucks out grinds at an enormous rate. I suspect that's why some one suggested a timer that could do 1/100 sec steps.

John

-


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

nige2000 said:


> Has anyone ever fitted a weigh scales to a grinder
> 
> Something you could just sit the filter basket on?


Not quite the answer to your question, but there are a few mods out there for the Arduino that use a load cell, but the timer mod is much more common, probably more flexible and adjustable I'd say.


----------



## nige2000 (Aug 5, 2017)

ajohn said:


> I tried this with scales mounted on the grinder - didn't work out well due to a bit of vibration. Mounted separately might but a royal chucks out grinds at an enormous rate. I suspect that's why some one suggested a timer that could do 1/100 sec steps.
> 
> John
> 
> -


I've temporarily put a momentary switch on it to work the contactor

The idea was that I'd manually grind onto a weigh scales and stop approaching the correct weight and then grind a bit more or discard as needed

I'm constantly roasting different beans, trying different roast levels so im therefore forever changing grind settings

Although it's the done thing

Id guess using an auber timer wouldn't be all that useful


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Looks cool:good:


----------



## nige2000 (Aug 5, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axxvfvsmLEk

https://decentespresso.com/doser


----------



## tonerei (Aug 3, 2017)

That looks very neat Nigel I take it you will be getting one so I can wait until I see it in action?









BTW not sure if I should post it here! but I wonder should you have gone for the Lelit Bianca??







Don't think it is the same build quality as the ECM but I love the paddle and preinfusion.



nige2000 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axxvfvsmLEk
> 
> https://decentespresso.com/doser


----------



## nige2000 (Aug 5, 2017)

did a quick test with my weigh scales sitting on top of the grinder, vibration didn't affect its reading (theres nearly no vibration anyhow)

so i think its plausible to mount a weigh scales shelf

so i think ill order one of those small scales


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

nige2000 said:


> did a quick test with my weigh scales sitting on top of the grinder, vibration didn't affect its reading (theres nearly no vibration anyhow)
> 
> so i think its plausible to mount a weigh scales shelf
> 
> so i think ill order one of those small scales










I tried it on a Sage grinder with tiny cheap scales. I haven't tried it on the others - yet.

John

-


----------



## nige2000 (Aug 5, 2017)

thought id move it in till the some parts arrived and i figured out my next move


----------



## JoshW (Dec 30, 2017)

Interesting follow on this. I have a Mazzer Major that I'm looking to convert to a doserless funnel but haven't yet decided how I am going to achieve it. I like the funnel and how it's been done here - just a shame the OEM's are ridiculous money. Anybody else have any hints and tips for changing a Major to doserless funnel?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

JoshW said:


> Interesting follow on this. I have a Mazzer Major that I'm looking to convert to a doserless funnel but haven't yet decided how I am going to achieve it. I like the funnel and how it's been done here - just a shame the OEM's are ridiculous money. Anybody else have any hints and tips for changing a Major to doserless funnel?


Pimp my shelf octopus funnel - just search on the forum https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?39641&p=518635#post518635

cheers Jim

edit - pimp my major will show a post with the right size funnel back plate


----------



## ncrc51 (Mar 14, 2018)

So here's my grinder setup. Compact scale purchased from Ebay. Probably accurate enough for my purpose. Timer on the grinder varies as much as +/- 2 grams so this is definitely more accurate than timed. I grind into the small aluminum cup that came with my ROK.


----------

